# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Frozen Emotions

## Blackwinged

Был такой сайт - misanthropia.net
Сейчас его уже нет, но буквально сегодня узнал, что его восстановили. Автор (Joakim Back) выставлял там свои работы - валпеперы и музыку. 
Обои, думаю, многим здесь придутся по нраву. Природа на них показана в самых мрачных тонах, некоторые из них прямо-таки нагоняют депрессию.
Музыку довольно трудно охарактеризовать, тем более, что я плохо разбираюсь в электронике и индустриале. Я бы назвал это darkwave, но музыка здесь не мрачная, а скорее мечтательная...
А вот и, собственно, сам сайт: vuni.net

----------


## blooddrakon

Картина заснеженного леса, вызывает непреодалимое желание оказаться в подобном месте.........

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

больше всего понравилась "frustration"..жаль, что "нас там нет"

----------


## Blackwinged

> больше всего понравилась "frustration"..жаль, что "нас там нет"


 Работ много - несколько страниц.

----------


## stre10k

музончег оттуда качнул - заценим

----------

